# برنامج "gmdss" المحاكى للدراسه لطلبة المعاهد اللاسلكية



## ahmed_95 (17 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 هذا البرنامج الرائع يسهل على طلاب المعاهد اللاسلكيه دراسة جهاز gmdss بالشكل العملى مع استخدام جميع وحدات التشغيل والاجهزه المساعده للتعلم ومن خلاله يخول الطالب التدريب على كل مراحل الجهاز 

طريقة تشغيل البرنامج
بعد فك ضغط الملف المضغوط ستظهر لك ملفات البرنامج قم بالضغط على الايكونه الموضحه لتشغيل البرنامج كما بالصوره














بعد الضغط على الايكونه المشغله ستظهر لك قائمه قم بالضغط على اي مفتاح ليتم تشغيل البرنامج










شكل البرنامج







الان رابط التحميل

من هـــــنــــــــأ​


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

يا جماعة عاوز احمل البرنامج


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

اخوانى لو سمحتوا كيف احمل البرنامج


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكو ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

تكرموا على بشرح طريقة البرنامج يعطيكم العافية


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء ارجو منكم الرد


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

اطلبوا العلم لو فى الصين


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

ااطلبوا العلم من المهد الى اللحد


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

قم للمعلم وفية التبجيلا كاد المعلم ان يكون رسولا


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

من لم يرضى بقضائى فليخرج من تحت سمائى ويطلب ربا سواى


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

ارجو المساعدة اخوانى فى تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## arafatco (1 مارس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## atef messi (19 أغسطس 2013)

*سهل جميل*

[QU
يا جماعة اللى عايز البرنامج هو عندى وانا بعرف اتعامل معاه وهو عندى من غير تحميل اللى عايز البرنامج 
OTE=arafatco;2607230]اخوانى لو سمحتوا كيف احمل البرنامج[/QUOTE]


----------



## atef messi (19 أغسطس 2013)

اللى عايز البرنامج من غير تحميل البرنامج معايا وبعرف اتعامل معاه كويس جدا ودى ارقامى 01115647980 / 01203998428


----------



## jalmodk (12 سبتمبر 2013)

تسلم اخي عل البرنامج بس يا ريت لو تشرحلنا شرح مختصر عنه
لمن لا يعلمه و انا اولهم
بورك فيك


----------

